# Woohoo! Anka's BH!!



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Yay!







Anka got her BH! 

We decided to go ahead and trial away from our home field as trials are getting scarce as we enter the Florida heat. So, Justin was a little nervous going onto a field that he'd never seen before, and we were very lucky on timing since Anka turned 15 months yesterday! But they passed! She made some mistakes on her motions, and her sits could have straighter, but the attention and heeling were excellent. I was very happy with her performance and Justin learned some things that he will take with him to my next trial.

Thanks to the Tampa Bay Working Dog Club for hosting such a nice event. People were super friendly and everything ran on time! Thanks also to Nikki Banfield, the judge, who was great and gave some really good critiques.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Great job!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Awesome!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## suden (Jun 5, 2001)

Congrats!!

Vikki


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Way to go!!


----------



## victoria_warfel (Nov 29, 2007)

YAY! Congrats! What a girl!


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

A Big


----------



## CainGSD (Nov 15, 2003)

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!! Anka and Justin looked terrific working together! 

I wished I had known that it was someone from the board while I was having the nice chat with him.

Thank you for the nice compliment for the club


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

!!!


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Thanks everyone for your congrats and support.


----------



## bergwanderkennels (Mar 26, 2009)

Great job!


----------



## sungmina (Jul 28, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------

